# Would you take your toddler swimmimg with a cold?



## hmcx

Just as the title says, would you? do you?

We have swim group tomorrow, and she's a bit snotty and watery eyed!


----------



## sabby52

I personally wouldn't.


----------



## RachA

I put depends on how bad it is but really it depends on the time of the year - we pay in advance for my sons swimming lessons so unless he is really bad or unless the weather is really cold and/damp then i take him.


----------



## nikkip75

No I wouldn't tbh. I just know I feel like crap when I've got a cold and the last thing I'd wanna do is go swimming x


----------



## letia659

I went with depends on how bad it is thats how I decide on things like going places when they are sick :shrug:


----------



## keepontrying

It would depend on how happy they were - ill and grisly then no its not fair on them or the group / teacher.
But if they are happy then why not - a cold is viral so despite popular belief wont be made worse by getting hair wet etc etc 

x


----------



## ginab

I wouldnt go swimming with a cold so wouldnt want maggie to either..


----------



## bbyno1

I wouldn't,no


----------



## Cattia

I probably would tbh as long as it was not too bad. Abigail went through a stage last year when she just had one cold after another and I didn't want to keep her off swimming week after week- one because we pay by direct debit so I pay whether she goes or not, and two because I didn't want her to lose the progress she had made. If she was lethargic, had a temperature or didn't seem right in herself I kept her home, but just a sniffy cold she will still go.


----------



## OmarsMum

I wouldn't. There is chlorine in water which makes colds worse xx


----------



## angel2010

If I thought it was a cold no, but could it be allergies? If it were just allergies I would.


----------



## ellie

OmarsMum said:


> I wouldn't. There is chlorine in water which makes colds worse xx

does it? a swimming instructor told me it was good for them as it 'clears the tubes'!!! I thought at the time surely chlorine is a bit harsh and might irritate sensitive membranes. hmm..

anyway i have done if he is just a little bit sniffly but if its a full on cold then no, partly because he usually feels sorry for himself in that situation anyway and partly because i wouldnt want him to pass it on to anyone else around (or to be snotty in the pool)!


----------



## leighbaby

if there is a raised temp, then no. otherwise yes, and make sure LO is warm and dry quickly after.


----------



## OmarsMum

ellie said:


> OmarsMum said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. There is chlorine in water which makes colds worse xx
> 
> does it? a swimming instructor told me it was good for them as it 'clears the tubes'!!! I thought at the time surely chlorine is a bit harsh and might irritate sensitive membranes. hmm..
> 
> anyway i have done if he is just a little bit sniffly but if its a full on cold then no, partly because he usually feels sorry for himself in that situation anyway and partly because i wouldnt want him to pass it on to anyone else around (or to be snotty in the pool)!Click to expand...

Omar's paed advised us to avoid the pool when he has a cold. we skipped 2 toddlers classes last week as he was recovering from a cold & I didn't want him to spread germs around other kids


----------



## Vickie

It would depend on how bad it was for us.

If Hannah had a fever I'd definitely keep her home. If not than I would go by how she was acting/how she felt before deciding

I have taken her with a runny nose before (sometimes teething, sometimes getting over a cold) and the chlorine did clear that up for a few hours :lol:


----------



## cherryglitter

nope, just because i know i wouldnt wanna go swimming with a cold :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Probably not.


----------



## sun

I generally wouldn't when it comes to swimming, but I judge each time as it comes up. My normal rule of thumb is that if Bun is eating normally, sleeping normally and playing/happy then I take him to whatever it is. I just say no to swimming because it tends to bring out the snot and there's nothing grosser than seeing toddlers in the pool with giant green goo hanging from their noses :sick:


----------



## goddess25

If it was the tail end of a cold and they were feeling ok and just a wee bit snotty I would consider it, but if its new or poorly or really obviously snotty I wouldn't.


----------



## JASMAK

I would not, no. I worked at a pool...and it can be one of the dirtiest places...and germs are everywhere. Why take a baby/toddler/child, who is already run-down, therefore their immune system weakened, to a germ-infested place so that the child can be more sick? When I worked as a lifeguard/swim instructor for 7 years, I was ALWAYS sick...I mean, it was rare for me to be healthy. It is warm and a breeding ground for bacteria...and then if they get chilled, their immune system is again, weakened...just not a good idea all around.


----------



## ginab

I totally agree wih jamsak I was lifeguard to and it's full germs. They're immune system low and your taking them to animate where they can catch another virus. Like someone else said if it's the tail end of a cold then I can't see the harm.


----------

